# DH Passed Away Suddenly Before Our Trip - Update Post 267



## Lilo's Mom

My DH, Bob, and I had been planning our upcoming trip for the last year. This trip was to be a celebration for Bob's 50th birthday, we were happily planning everything to include a very dear friend, Sue, who shares Bob's May 5th birthday. Last week my whole life changed, I came home to find Bob had unexpectedly passed away in our home. The last week has been very difficult, coming to grips with the sudden loss of my soul mate. 

Initially I decided not to take this trip, but, my in-laws, friends and my daughter have encouraged me to take our trip and celebrate Bob's life in the place that he loved the most. I modified our trip and canceled the first three days where we had planned our first stay at the Polynesian complete with magic kingdom view. This part of the trip was meant to be a romantic getaway before our friend Sue joined us. I just could not bring myself to do that part of the trip without Bob, so instead I am going to be staying with my daughter at the Hilton Orlando. When Sue and her son fly in on the May 3rd we check into Bay Lake Tower for a week. The plan is to pay tribute to Bob on what would have been his 50th birthday, by releasing balloons in Epcot, and dining at his favorite place, Le Cellier.

My head tells me that I have had a wonderful nine years with this man; three years of dating and six of marriage...but my heart is broken. Disney was truly our happy place, we have had two Disneyland trips, six Disney World trips, and one Disney Cruise. Bob was so looking forward to this trip and future trips where he could have shown Disney to our grand-daughter, Emma, who is only 4 months old now.


----------



## iwrbnd

I'm so very sorry!  There are no words!    I will remember you in my prayers!


----------



## Robo

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Art 1

Very sorry.


----------



## Andrea73

I cannot express how sorry I am for your loss.  I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through right now. 

I will keep you and your family in my prayers.  

I am so very sorry.   I honestly do not know what to say.  Words just seem useless.


----------



## Princess Sleepy

I can't even imagine. Deepest condolences.


----------



## Malaguti Ball Clan

Heartbreak, I will keep your family in my thoughts and as the Planner of our house I would totally want my wife and family to take the trip, no better way to tribute a Dis'r than to take that trip.  God bless Bob and your entire family.


----------



## Lilo's Mom

iwrbnd said:


> I'm so very sorry!  There are no words!    I will remember you in my prayers!





Robo said:


> I am so sorry to hear this.





Art 1 said:


> Very sorry.





Andrea73 said:


> I cannot express how sorry I am for your loss.  I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through right now.
> 
> I will keep you and your family in my prayers.
> 
> I am so very sorry.   I honestly do not know what to say.  Words just seem useless.





Princess Sleepy said:


> I can't even imagine. Deepest condolences.



Thank you all so much for your prayers and support



Malaguti Ball Clan said:


> Heartbreak, I will keep your family in my thoughts and as the Planner of our house I would totally want my wife and family to take the trip, no better way to tribute a Dis'r than to take that trip.  God bless Bob and your entire family.


That is how I am trying to get through this, by making it a tribute to a life well lead.


----------



## AllieBoo

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## kimgg

Wow what a reminder that no time is promised to us . . . I am so sorry for you and your family.  I'll add you to my prayers.


----------



## PoohsFan1

My heart goes out to you and your family, I am so very sorry for your loss.  You are in our thoughts and prayers.  I am happy that you are still going to Disney during this time of need, it is probably what your DH would of wanted you to do.


----------



## princessallegra

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine what you are going through right now. You're so lucky to have an amazing support group of family and close friends that love you so much. Sending you lots of hugs and  at this painful time.


----------



## le9397

My deepest sympathy for your loss.  

I think you are doing the right thing going on the trip.  I had taken my younger cousin to Disney 2xs (in '04 & '05).  She died suddenly last April at 18 years old due to a crazy infection.  I was leaving the morning after her funeral for Disney.  It was hard for me because I have so many wonderful memories us during those trips.  At the same time, it was nice for me because I have so many wonderful memories of her there.    I spent a lot of time that trip telling DBF stories of my trips with Lyssie and the things we did there.  I've been back 2 more times since that April trip and each time is a little easier.  I "feel" her most in Disney but that is a good thing.  I tell people regularly that Disney is my happy place.  Now I feel like it always will be because of memories I have with a special young lady.


----------



## Duckiedee

Blessings to you and your family during this very difficult time.


----------



## Poohlovr

I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## alwaysmom

I am so sorry for your loss. 

"May the peace which comes from memories of love shared, comfort you now and in the days ahead"


----------



## goodfaerie




----------



## Nikisha421

Very Very sorry...


----------



## goodfaerie

So very sorry to hear of your loss.  I cannot imagine how hard this must be for you, but it is heartening to know that you will honor him by taking your Disney trip.


----------



## disneyjunebug

I am so sorry for your loss.  Please know that you and yours are in my prayers.  May you find comfort in the happiness that you shared with your sweetie.


----------



## BabyFu18

I am so sorry for your loss, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## emmabemmainc

I am truly sorry for your loss. 

May your trip be filled with wonderful memories of your husband.


----------



## kidsister

I'm so sorry for your loss. You're very brave, but I think this trip will help start the healing.  May you relive all the wonderful Disney memories you shared and may pixie dust cover you and yours with magic.


----------



## bumbershoot

Oh gracious...I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ICan'tWait

So sorry. Sounds like a beautiful memorial/tribute.


----------



## 8gr8mouseketeers

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sugardimples

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JennCa

Sorry for your loss.

Jenn


----------



## luvthemouse71

OMG, I am so sorry for your loss. You seem to be a very strong person and I find it touching that you are going on this trip as a tribute to your DH..You are in my thoughts.


----------



## MarinLezlie

I am SO sorry for your loss.  It may be comforting to remember that it is better to have love and lost, to never have loved at all.  he will be looking down upon you releasing those baloons and smile.  You are in my thoughts


----------



## MarinLezlie

^^^^^I meant its better to have loved and lost, then to have never of loved at all*


----------



## stinkerbelle's mom

OMG, I am so very sorry for your loss.  I think it sounds like a wonderful idea to go and dedicate the trip to him and your wonderful memories together.  HUGS!


----------



## mking624

My heart absolutely breaks for you!!!  You are in my prayers!


----------



## Dizzyworld

I am so very sad for you, your family and friends.


----------



## mcqueen n' sally

i am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## LargoLori

I am so sorry for you loss. I hope you can find comfort in your memories.

Lori


----------



## floridianer

I am soooo sorry to hear that ! 

But you are doing the exact right thing! Go for this holiday and life what you were planning for! (he will be with you anyway!)

I had a quite similar experience...
My father passed away only 7 month after his 50th birthday, 04/27...
We had planned a trip to Florida too...
Guess when it was???

2001! NINE Years ago 

There are NO words to take any pain from you but I can promise that there will be a time when you are feeling better.
Enjoy your trip, soak up some pixiedust  and try to enjoy everything twice as much now that you sadly know how quickly everything can change or end...

Oh, another part where I have to agree... I wouldn´t do the "romantic" part with MK view either...
THAT would be too much and I would skip that too!


----------



## JoShan1719

So sorry to hears this. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts


----------



## safetymom

I am so sorry for your loss. It will be tough going to Disney but it's also a great place to go to escape from the world.  No one will know your story.

You might want to visit the Coping and Compassion board here on the DIS.  You will find lots of support there.


----------



## Tinks1984

So sorry to hear and read of your loss  I think you're a very brave and wonderful lady still taking the trip in memory and honour of your husband, I'm sure it's what he would have wanted.

Thoughts and prayers to you at this sad time


----------



## WDisneyMom

I am so very sorry for your loss, keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## ancestry

I am so sorry for your loss!  I hope you enjoy your trip and celebrate Bob's life to the fullest!


----------



## we*love*disney

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## disneyfan61

I am so VERY sorry for your lossIt sounds like you will be honoring his memory is a very loving way. Releasing ballons-great idea. May he live on in all your hearts


----------



## nmmom95

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I know this will be difficult for you, but what a wonderful way to celebrate his life.  I hope you find peace.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

I'm so sorry for your loss!  Good for you for still going and paying tribute to the man you loved and the love you guys have. Your loss is immense, but that love will always be there and hopefully it can give you some comfort. 

Some time ago, I was reading a blog on allears.net . The writers wife also passed away totally unexpected. Like you, they also shared a great love for WDW. In the blog he talked about his first trip back to WDW after her passing, trips since, some handy tips etc I found it an honest, open blog where the love and emotion clearly showed but also very down to earth and practicle.

If you happen to ever want to read it, you can find it on;
http://land.allears.net/blogs/allearsteam/2010/01/disney_world_after_the_loss_of.html 

All the best wishes in dealing with this big loss.


----------



## Pixiedust34

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mousireid

I am very sorry for your loss and prayers for you and yours.
May this trip indeed be full of wonderful memories in his honor. Take care and blessings.


----------



## disneyfantotheend

Wow, how horrible.  I am so sorry for your loss.  I am sure this trip will be a very sad trip for you, but hopefully in the future you will be able to go back many times and think happily about all the great memories at Disney that you shared together.  I will be thinking of you during this very difficult time in your life.


----------



## mjaclyn

I'm so sorry...my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## antmaril

I am so very sorry for your loss.  I know how hard it is because I lost my 55 year old husband to cancer in 2008.  The trip will be difficult, but, hopefully, it will give you some comfort and will be a wonderful way to celebrate your dear husband's life.  

You are in my thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## nascargirl

I am so sorry for your loss.  I too feel your pain, my Dad passed away on 4/13after being sick for 3 wks.  We thought he was doing much better but after seeing my Neice and Nephew visit from Florida, he made the decision to stop fighting. He wanted to end his suffering and made a very couragious decision to go into hospice.  As a child, my parents always brought us to Disney and will be forever grateful for that.  DH and I usually go to the most magical place on earth in May but are now going the end of June.  Take care.


----------



## ebird08

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## kaffinito

I am so sorry for your loss - hopefully you can take some comfort in your tribute to your DH in his favorite place.


----------



## webster76

What a great way to celebrate your marriage and your best friend! He'll be with you , every step of the way. In June '05 my Daddy died and my kids and I had a Disney trip planned. I thought maybe we should cancel, but I knew that's not what my Dad would have wanted! It was what we needed and he would have wanted, so we went as planned. He was right...just what we needed. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## JulieAnn

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mickeymom629

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## J3nn78

I am so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine what you are going through.


----------



## LMO429

im so sorry for your loss


----------



## RMulieri

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## brandym

I am so sorry!! My prayers are with you. I think your balloon release at Epcot sounds lovely.


----------



## anotherdisneygal

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberHeartsDisney

I am so sorry for your loss. I think Bob would want you to go and enjoy your self as much as possible.


----------



## Disneyholic

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## disneyholic family

i'm so very sorry!


----------



## vettegirl

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## danyella522

I'm so very sorry for your loss. The picture you posted is beautiful


----------



## AnnMarie3

I am so sorry for your loss. Deepest condolences for you.


----------



## GSDRescuer

I am so very, very sorry for your great loss.


----------



## Disneylover79




----------



## CanadianPaco

kimgg said:


> Wow what a reminder that no time is promised to us . . .



Very well said! You are in my thoughts. Stay strong.


----------



## twokids0204

I am really sorry to hear this.


----------



## NJAmanda

I am so very sorry for your loss.  You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Duet

I am so very sorry...prayers for you and your family.


----------



## lynn46356

May the Lord grant you peace during this difficult time in your life.


----------



## DaniB

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I think releasing balloons in tribute of your husband is a wonderful idea!

That is a beautiful photo of your husband and grand-daughter.  Perhaps one day you can take her to Disney and show her all the places her grandpa loved.  She'll love seeing them and hearing stories about him.


----------



## arielmomma

May God Bless you in your time of grief.  Take your trip and remember all of the wonderful times that you had with your husband.  I said a prayer for you.


----------



## mom2twokids

I am so sorry to hear this. Enjoy your trip in honor of your DH. Blessings to you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Disney Khi




----------



## SOnotLayuh

DaniB said:


> That is a beautiful photo of your husband and grand-daughter.  Perhaps one day you can take her to Disney and show her all the places her grandpa loved.  She'll love seeing them and hearing stories about him.



I love this idea.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

I don't know how I would survive without my wife.  I am very sorry for you and your family's loss.

I hope you are still able to have fun and at the same time honor and remember your husband well during your trip.


----------



## Disneyaunt4

Lilo's Mom I am so sorry for your loss, I don't even have the words to say how much. I am sure Bob would want you to go on your trip and I know he will be there with you


----------



## sarah g

God bless you..I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ScootchsMom

I'm new, but couldn't not post.....

I am so so so sorry for your loss.  I think continuing your trip in memory of him is a wonderful way to stay close to him.

Many healing thoughts headed your way.


----------



## dancin'girl

I am so sorry for your loss.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Deesknee

Prayers to you and your family.

I didn't read all of the responses to this post, but in case noone else mentioned it, there is a coping and compassion thread on this board. You will find it if you scroll down a bit.  

I hope the trip helps cleanse your sorrow.


----------



## tiggspring

Wow I'm sorry sorry! What a wonderful tribute to your husband!!
I lost my DH 19 years ago when we were both 24 after a wonderful 7 years together. I still remember how overwheled with grief I felt. I too when to his favorite places, a zoo that he helped design,the beach etc as a way for me to honor him. Sometimes I could do it and sometimes it was too much.
 Sounds like you have great family suport. Know that there are many of us here that understand your pain and are sending caring thoughts your way.


----------



## Tinkh

May God bless you at this very sad time. I think you are amazing for the way you are going to honor his memory.


----------



## chipsgirl1030

I'm so sorry for your loss, you are in my prayers. I will be in Disney next week and will toss a coin into the wishing well wishing you peace and comfort and hope for future happiness.


----------



## liz827

I am so sorry!!


----------



## akamoniker

I am so sorry for your loss!

Please remember that we carry our loved ones with us forever in our hearts.

He will be with you.


----------



## indigoxtreme

Our prayers are with you and your family.  I know you will have a good time remembering his laughs and enjoyments of the activities at WDW.


----------



## djblu883

I'm so very sorry your soulmate died! Few people actually ever find that kind of bond! I'm so very glad you chose to go on with your vacation! He most certainly would want and appreciate your celebration of your love in his "Happiest Place on Earth"!!!!! I do totally understand how you feel and it's why I go to WDW atleast once a year! You are in my thoughts and prayers and Ill say a special prayer for you on May 5th!!!


----------



## MomWith2Cinderellas

So sorry for your loss.  We take the love with us and leave  love to heal our broken hearts.


----------



## jemgumby

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tink20

So deeply sorry for your loss.  Bless you and your family.


----------



## summerlady

I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## TinkerbelleAbbysMom

So sorry for your loss! Please do enjoy your trip. Praying pixie dust for your trip to make it extra special! And be on the lookout for "things" to remind you he is with you. For example, the first yellow butterfly I see of the Spring I always say, "Hi Nanny" as if she is coming to check on me. Yellow was her fav color and she loved butterflies! Since this was one of his fav places to be, I'm sure you will see him everywhere!! And don't be afraid to let the tears flow while you are there too! This trip will be such a healing for you!!


----------



## Katie Dawn




----------



## ugadog99

I am so very sorry for your loss.  I hope you find peace through your trip and the memorial you have planned for your husband.  



This is the very reason that I will never put my job, my children's school, or anything else above our time together as a family.  Life is too short to put anything but your family first.


----------



## Ladybugsy

How proud he must be of you!  

I'm so sorry for your loss.  But I think you are a wonderful, amazingly loving woman to complete this trip in his honor.


----------



## TiffinyKC

I would also like to add my sympathies. You sound like such a strong woman. As pp's have mentioned, he must be so proud of you.

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## bytheblood

Your post broke my heart!      I am so very sorry for your loss.  I will be keeping your family in prayer.


----------



## dolfinjuls

I am so incredibly sorry. You will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## disneychic

Please accept my condolences.  My heart breaks for your loss.  I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Arenita

chipsgirl1030 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, you are in my prayers. I will be in Disney next week and will toss a coin into the wishing well wishing you peace and comfort and hope for future happiness.



What a sweet gesture...

I am so sorry for your great loss.  I believe his spirit will be right there with you.  It will be okay to shed a tear or two - wear sunglasses so you can so you can grieve with a measure of privacy.  Peace and God Bless.


----------



## blessedby3

I am so sorry you have just lost your soul mate..prayers and hugs to you


----------



## Dizneydawn

As with the rest of the posters, I would like to add my sympathies to your loss and yet how very proud I am you are still going.

Then there is the joy I feel in the fact you were blessed with the man who filled you with so much happiness, because no better gift can be bestowed on us, no matter how short the time.

My cousin died a few months ago, barely into his 30's of a massive heart attack.  Wife and 3 kids not knowing where to turn and still, so raw with grief.

A suggestion I gave her and will give to you, is Journal.

Find a beautiful book with pages not of simple paper but equisite design that you can write your thoughts and memories and pour your love into.

You will have him in every step you take at WDW and the legacy he will leave to that grandbaby is now in your hands.  Take that book with you and stop to write when the mood strikes.  What better way to pay tribute to him, then create a legacy of memories in the place he loved the most?

Write the memories that sights, sounds and smells jog.  The silly things that get lost in our memory bank and are yet the first things that wash over us in remembering anyone.  You and he had private moments as well as public displays of laughter, joy and profound memories that will never be known unless you write them down.

Let your granddaughter know him through the love of his demeanor, tales he told and be as desriptive as you want.  I think so many people feel silly recanting the mundane moments - but when my grandfather died, I gobbled up every letter, every comment people had.  I wanted to know everything that made him who he was. 

You can create his life and worth for her so she grows up knowing him whether he is physically there to hold her or only through painted memories.  They will be as real as his arms that had surrounded her.

I hope this trip gives you peace and a sense of comfort and I thank you for taking the time to remind all of us what is important, even in the midst of your tragedy.


----------



## pilk

Sorry for you loss. Prayers and thoughts offered to you and your family as you journey through this time.

Jon


----------



## Ness2289

My deepest condolences!


----------



## mermaidwannabe

I am truly sorry. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Mrs. Charming

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

I don't even know what to say, but I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Craigdarroch

There are no words.
I'm just so terribly sorry.


----------



## jackemail

So very sorry for your loss.  I hope a trip to Bob's favorite place can bring some small measure of comfort.


----------



## goodferry

So sorry for your loss


----------



## ValinWV

My deepest sympathies are with you and your family.  I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers especially on Bob's birthday.


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brave teacher

Like everyone else here, I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  However, I did want to say that I think you and your family/friends have planned a very loely tribute to your husband in the place he so dearly loved.


----------



## Jenn4615




----------



## Feralpeg

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

along with the rest of the DIS family, I am soooo sorry for your loss.  I pray that you find some comfort in your trip.  I think the balloon release at EPCOT is simply beautiful.


----------



## richcook99

God bless your family.  Many prayers.


----------



## accarson

So sorry for your loss. My sister's birhday is May 5th, Bob will be in my thoughts that day. You and family in thoughts and prayers


----------



## PiperPizzaz

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessP

Many, many heartfelt prayers.  I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I wish I had more poignant words, but there are no words to share that can justly honor your love and your dear husband.  I pray that this trip will bring you comfort and surround you with warm memories of the life and years you shared together (which I know were not nearly as many years as you desired).  May God give you peace and comfort.


----------



## Absolutely Disney

I'm so sorry.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Very sorry for your loss.Remember he would want you to contiue to go and do the things you both love.  Mary


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Wishing you all the best, peace and strength as you remember your sweet DH.


----------



## Pembo

Strength to you and your family in this difficult time. I hope that WDW gives you the healing you are looking for.


----------



## saradela




----------



## Texas Rob

I also wish to say I am sorry for your loss.  I pray you have a great trip and lots of memories of Bob.


----------



## maiapapaya

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort in your trip and with your plans to honour your husband.


----------



## MommyBoss

Lifting you up in my prayers for comfort and strength through this difficult time.


----------



## nikkistevej

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

My deepest sympathies for you and your family.


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

God bless you.  I am so very sorry about your loss.


----------



## Checkers

Deepest condolences to you on your loss.  I am happy that you are honoring your husband's memory by taking this trip.  God Bless.


----------



## TLinden16

So sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## littlezar

So sorry for the loss of your husband.  Hope your trip brings you much comfort.


----------



## angierae

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## wdwfan16

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvLDM

I'm so sorry.


----------



## goingtotheworld

My heart breaks for you.    Sending prayers and pixie dust to you and your family.


----------



## buzzgirls&dad

You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## fairestoneofall

i'm so very sorry for your loss. i think your trip will honor the memory of your DH.


----------



## beccasmom

You and your family have my sincere condolences.  Please take care of yourself and know that we are here for you.


----------



## DWGal210

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Perditamarie

I am so sorry for your loss.  I hope your memories bring comfort and agree that you are honoring your DH with this trip.


----------



## dd50

I am so sorry for your loss and think celebrating his life may be what you need more than you know.  My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## kathleendsm

I am so sorry for your family's tragic loss.  May you all find peace and happiness.


----------



## Pixie Princess

I am so sorry for your loss.     Your tribute sounds so beautiful and touching.  My thoughts are with  you and your family.


----------



## Momtomouselover

So sorry for your loss.  My heart goes out to you and your family.  I believe in celebrating his life in whatever way brings you peace and maybe a bit of happiness.


----------



## J'aime Paris

With deepest sympathies


----------



## focusondisney

I am so sorry for your loss.  I hope the trip will help you thru this difficult time.   I am sure you will have some bittersweet memories, but I am sure you will find comfort in visiting your DH's favorite spots.

Hugs & prayers to you & your family......


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

My prayers and deepest sympathy go out to you and your family.

Susan


----------



## SuperTink

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Suellen

I am so sorry for your loss.  

I think you are doing the right thing.  

My DH and I have discussed this before and agree any future trips should go on as planned as it is what each of us would want for the other.  

Go and celebrate his life.


----------



## dwsandy

I am so sorry for your loss.  Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jen3003

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MartDM

I'm so sorry for your loss; what a tragedy to lose Bob so young!  

For what it's worth, I highly encourage your plan to celebrate his life with the trip.  Not only does he sound like the kind of guy who would love to have you carry through the plan for him, but I think you'll find the journey cathartic in as many ways as it may be bittersweet (we did a similar thing after my Dad passed and it really was a good decision for my Mom!).

My sympathies to you and my best wishes as you move into the future; know that many people here send nothing but their best to you & your family!


----------



## mamamary

Sorry for your loss


----------



## churchpilot

What a beautiful way to celebrate his life.  Prayers for all of you.


----------



## fraggle1_rs

my deepest sympathy in this terrible time.


----------



## padmo

I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Disneyglobegirl

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CTmommyx3

I am so very sorry for your loss. 
I can not imagine, but I think going is such a great thing for you to do in his honor


----------



## Dsny4fun

I am deeply sorry for your loss....you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kit'smommy

I am very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Mrs D

So sorry to hear for your dear Husband's passing. Prayers are being said for you and your family now!


----------



## hurleysweety

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. You will be in my prayers. I think your tribute to him sounds like a great idea and a great way to honor him.


----------



## 2luvmickey

I am very sorry for the sudden and shocking loss of your beloved...

What a wonderful way to celebrate his life by visiting WDW with loved ones and recalling all of your beautiful memories together.  I love the balloon idea, send your love and wishes aloft, I'm sure Bob will catch them.


----------



## megan926

My deepest sympathies.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kkhworth

I am so, so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## JessRabbit

So sorry for your loss.  I think going on your trip will be a great tribute to Bob.
If that was one of his favorite places, I think that is a great way to honor him!


----------



## Planogirl

I'm so sorry.


----------



## WeGoDisney04

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## es45

I hope your trip can bring you some peace during such a difficult time.


----------



## burberryplaid

Very sorry for your loss. I hope you find peace and comfort in the coming days.


----------



## ppony

There are absolutely no words possible to express my sadness for you and your family. Prayers and blessings be with you now and forever.


----------



## Puccaw

My condolences.


----------



## Dan Murphy

So very sorry to read of Bob's passing, LM. hug:s  What wonderful things you will doing to remember Bob's memory, and his life, a celebration to be sure.   Keep close, forever, those wonderful memories of a sweet nine years.  God bless you and your family, God speed for Bob.   His picture there with little Emma just says it all, love.


----------



## cseca




----------



## sunkissed73

I am so sorry for your loss. My greatest sympathies go out to you and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## zoie101

I am so sorry for your loss.  I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## LilMommyBug

I am so sorry - I will be praying for you.


----------



## KatMark

My deepest sympathy to you on your sudden and unexpected loss. Although not the same as losing a spouse, I lost my dad a week before our trip in 2008. I almost cancelled it, but it was my dad's wish that we go no matter what and it turned out to be the best thing I could have done. I will not lie and tell you there was not sadness during the trip, but there was also joy and laughter to go along with the tears. I have made it a tradition now at Disney to buy a balloon and give it to a child in my dad's memory (this is something that my dad always did for his grandsons--buy them a balloon). I like to think my dad is smiling down whenever I give the balloon to a child.


----------



## MrsToad

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I wish you strength and peace in the days ahead.


----------



## tiggergirlinMI

My thoughts and prayers are with you in this sad time. I think it is a great idea to go and celebrate his life in his favorite place and to celebrate life in general, he probably would have wanted you to do it. God bless your family and have a safe and comforting trip.


----------



## MyMagicKingdom

I got goosebumps while reading your post.  I'm so, so very sorry to hear this but I'm sure he'll be with you somehow during your trip and seeing you enjoy the place you both loved and by paying tribute to him will only further put him in peace.  My thoughts are with you and I hope you smile at WDW.


----------



## famsen

I am very sorry for your heartbreaking loss. I am in tears as I write this.
But I am thankful that you shared your story with us as painful as it must have been to write, because it is a reminder that we must live everyday to the fullest and take those family trips and make those special memories whenever we are able. Life is too short not to enjoy as much as possible. Stay strong.


----------



## cm8

, we will be praying for you. May you find peace and strength when you need it the most and always till you meet him again.


----------



## MarieS

I am so very sorry.  I like your idea of a balloon release.


----------



## Belle5

I am so sorry.  You and your daughter will be in my prayers.


----------



## KristyBDJ

I, like everyone else here, am truly sorry for your loss. I agree with going on the trip though. I'm sure it will be tough at times but what better place to think of the happy times than at WDW. I can't imagine he would have wanted you to cancel the trip and stay home crying. I'm sure he would want to see you having fun and smiling. Keep your chin up and remember he'll be with you in spirit laughing and smiling right along with you!


----------



## KandD

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

I am so sorry for your loss.  I know there are no words I can say to give you comfort but please know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tdurcak

I am so very sorry for your loss, our hearts and prayers go out to you and your family!!


----------



## PrincessBetsy

I am so sorry.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## dizneedoll

I'm so sorry for your loss. I think the trip will be tough on you but at the same time I think you'll look back and be glad you did it. Besides, your DH would probably want you to go and it's wonderful way to honor his memory. My thoughts are with you. Take Care.


----------



## kirstenb1

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Chellymouse

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. While Bob may not be physically with you at WDW, he will certainly be there in spirit.


----------



## connie1042

My sincere sympathy to you and your family. I lost a child when he was 16, and you feel like you can not go on, but cherish the memories you had with your soul mate. Life is so short. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## RabFlmom

My sympathies in the loss of your husband.  May your memories bring comfort.

Might I suggest floating some flowers on the lake or something instead of releasing balloons in his memory.  Balloons are deadly to our birds and fish  if they should swallow the broken balloon pieces.


----------



## HelenParr

My thoughts and prayers to you and your family. Celebrating your husband's life through wdw is a wonderful idea.


----------



## MaryJPixie

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## jreeves628

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GOOFY26

Deepest condolences


----------



## amely

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3floridarays

My thoughts and prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## rentayenta

I am sorry for your loss and hope the magic of WDW provides some comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

My sincerest condolences.

I'm glad to hear you are going on with your trip and celebrating Bob's life. I think your tribute to him is very fitting and you know he'll be with you the entire time.

Blessings.


----------



## JenniBB

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## BrerFoxx

I am sorry for your loss. I will keep bob and your family in my prayers.

I hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## mothermouse

I'm so sorry, you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*I'm so sorry for your loss!*


----------



## Disney*Dreaming

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## crabbygal902

so very sorry.


----------



## soontobewed07

My heart truly is breaking for you. My prayers and sympathy are with you and your family at this time. I think you are doing the right thing and your loving husband is looking down on you everyday and really wants you to enjoy your trip.


----------



## inkkognito

More thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## goofy53073

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Mrs. D

My condolences, I pray for peace and comfort for you and your family at this difficult time. I think that it's awesome that you found your soulmate, and that you've found the strenth to honor him at you alls special place..


----------



## MusicMouse

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## Poohbear123

Prayers for you and your family....Faith...


----------



## doconeill

OMG, I'm so sorry to hear this...I haven't read any new threads since yesterday so didn't see this...

I'm glad you are deciding to move forward with the trip. It can be difficult, not remember that Disney is a place to be happy even in the face of such sorrow, and he would want it to remain so.


----------



## a1tinkfans

I am so very very sorry for your loss!  My heart aches for you and your family.  You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Zuzu03

Prayers and hugs to you.  You'll be together again someday.


----------



## janloz

i am so sorry, I can't imagine your pain.


----------



## DVCconvert

this is truly tragic. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Seahunt

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you take some comfort in the many prayers that have been said for both of you here on the DIS


----------



## weheartdisney

Prayers from myself as well.  I'm so very sorry.


----------



## eeyorethegreat

Payers for comfort.  i wish for you that this trip is a healing time as you celebarate your husband's life.


----------



## tlcdoula

I am so sorry to hear of your loss..... hugz to you and your family!!! This trip will be a great tribute to your dh's life and love for disney


----------



## johamna

i am very sorry to hear this.


----------



## TDS373X

I am so sorry for your loss As others have said going in celebration of his life is the best thing you can do. A chance to remember him where he was the happiest in a place where he would want you to be happy. Have fun making new memories and cherishing the old. I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Having been where you are, I am sending big hugs your way.  Hang in there.  It will get better with time.


----------



## eeyoresnr

All I can say is GOD bless you; and you are in my prayers


----------



## Neverland98

I am so sorry to hear of your tragic and unexpected loss.

I hope that the modified trip brings you peace and comfort as you remember one so loved.


----------



## RMAMom

I can't even imagine what you are going through! I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## disneyworldmomma

I Am so sorry for your loss! I can't begin to know how your feeling.My in-laws went with our family to Disney World 2 months after they lost their son very unexpectedly and it help them some.(It also helped my hubby alot it was his only brother.)God bless you and your family.


----------



## DisGirl23

Such sad news. My deepest condolences to you and your family. What a special way to celebrate his life in his happy place. He will continue to be with you throughout your trip and your life.


----------



## michelleiada

I am very sorry for the sudden and unexpected loss of your husband and soul mate. My deepest sympathy to you. Life can change so suddenly. You are very lucky to have been married to your soul mate.  Many people never find theirs.  Treasure the memories you have of him.  He will always live in your heart.  You should still take that trip and celebrate his life.  He would want you to be happy remembering him and to carry on doing the things that you loved to do together.  I send you a hug and hope that you find the strength to carry on.


----------



## 2theMouseHouse

Sorry for your loss!  God bless you and your family.


----------



## grandy w

Our thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

May God give you the strength to make it through your grief.  You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Lilo's Mom

Thank you one and all for all the kind words and suggestions. Bob truly loved all things Disney, so as a family we designed a tribute in pictures for the wake. We each had a poster board which we decorated with photos, song lyrics, and bits and pieces from Disney movies, songs, and pictures. In total we had six large posters displayed on easels, each had it's own theme. Bob's parents used "Life is a Highway" and filled their tribute with photos of Bob growing up. Brittany made two posters, one from Emma that was themed with her as a Princess, and Britt's was about time she spent with her Dad when she was small. Allen's poster was all about "Ohana means family, and nobody gets left behind or forgotten" Kelly's poster drew inspiration  from the movie, "Up".... she said that life with Bob was a great adventure. Mine was about all our Disney travels and the magic of sharing everything we did together. 













We decided that Kelly's idea using "Up" and what adventure really is fit the tribute we want to have at Disney the best, so we ordered replicas of Ellie's bottle cap pin for everyone to wear. Our little group of three people has now grown to 11 friends that are going to meet us there. With everything that has happened I do feel blessed that I have family and friends I can lean on as well as the best online community there is. Your kind words have been such a help to us all!

Thank you DISboard Family!


----------



## jerseygal

So very sorry for your sudden tragic loss.

The picture of Bob and your granddaugter is PRECIOUS!

May God Bless you and your family with strength during this difficult time!


----------



## Brian_WDW74

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've moved this thread to the Coping and Compassion board in the hope that others here can help you during this trying time.


----------



## Slapster

Sorry for your loss. May you find comfort in the time you had together.


----------



## Brenle

I am so sorry for your loss.  I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Linda Farrell

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Planogirl

Those poster boards are real nice.  I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## 4luvofthemouse

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you are going through right now. How nice that your group has grown. I hope you can find comfort and strength from each one of them.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## Dan Murphy

What beautiful, memorable tributes.


----------



## Hillbeans

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## es45

Lilo's Mom said:


> Our little group of three people has now grown to 11 friends that are going to meet us there. With everything that has happened I do feel blessed that I have family and friends I can lean on as well as the best online community there is.



I'm happy to read that you have more people traveling to support you during your trip. I wish you the best.


----------



## karentan

donna, i've just found this,  from me and gary, we didnt spend much time together on the cruise, but from what we did, bob was a lovely man, and i'm sure he will be sorely missed by all


----------



## Minnie&Nana

I am so very sorry, Donna.  The posters are a lovely tribute to your dear Bob!  How wonderful that so many will be along for the Disney trip - I know it will help in those moments when memories flood your heart. The balloon release will be a perfect tribute - I do something similar each trip in memory of my son. I buy one of the Mickey balloons and give it to a child in the Magic Kingdom on our first day.

God's blessings on your and your family. We are here for you as your DIS family.


----------



## seaprincess

Dear Lilo's Mom,

It has been a while since I have posted on the disboards. When I read your story my heart skipped a beat. I lost my dear husband to brain cancer in September and I know exactly the sense of loss you are feeling right now. 

I know that the thought of going on vacation seems difficult, but I can tell you that Disney was my DH's and my favorite place on earth. We were engaged there, vacationed there every year and 6 months before he became ill we renewed our wedding vows at the Wedding Pavilion. The magic we experienced and the memories we made were priceless. In December I ventured to Disney with my Mom and it was truly the most therapeutic way to celebrate his life and feel close to him again. I made reservations at all our favorite restaurants and tried to do many of the activities we enjoyed. Although not physically beside me, I carried him in my heart and could feel his prescence and energy. It was the first time I was able to smile again.  I would tell you that you should definitely go and celebrate his life and the years you had together. It is difficult but also a very healthy way to begin healing.

The sudden loss you suffered is so devistating and I pray for strength for you and your family. Please know my prayers are with you at this time. God Bless you,

Lisa (Seaprincess)


----------



## Mrs D

I love the posters you made - all very special tributes.

I'm glad you have a great support group for your upcoming trip. If a fellow Chicago DISer can be of any help please let me know!


----------



## MandyMaloo

Hi there. I'm still new to the boards, but I just wanted to pass along my deepest, heartfelt sympathies. I think it's fantastic that you're celebrating his life and keeping his memory alive. 

Continued prayers to your entire family.


----------



## CarolynU

I've only just caught up with this, and words cannot describe how sorry I am for this awful tragedy in your life. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## minniecarousel

I'm so sorry. (I'm just now seeing this.) I can't imagine the heartache. I hope your trip was comforting.


----------



## kinntj

I'm so sorry for your tragic loss!  Know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.  I LOVE your tribute posters and I'm sure he's proud of them as well.


----------



## Lilo's Mom

Thank you one and all for all of your kind words. It has been a very difficult time for me. The trip was hard, but I did have friends with me who were very understanding and supportive. We all paid tribute to Bob by wearing bottle cap buttons like Ellie's badge in the movie "Up" 




Ironically on what would have been Bob's 50th birthday the movie on the beach at Bay Lake Tower was "Up". It was almost like it was planned for him. We all got a good cry out of that. 

The second day we were there our purple tote was delivered to our room. I completely fell apart, the tote was filled with all of Bob's favorite shirts and shorts. The Cast Members at Concierge were incredibly kind to me, as I stood at the desk and explained that I had just lost my husband...then I started bawling and telling them we had a wedding that was based on the idea of Ohana (family from Lilo and Stitch) and that this trip was meant to be his birthday celebration, but he didn't live to see it. Within minutes they had boxes for me to ship his things home, and his birthday was added to the birthday board in the gift shop. Later that night there was a delivery from "Stitch", they sent me a large stuffed Stitch, candy, a balloon, and a card in remembrance of Bob. 

The next day we had Breakfast with Mickey and Friends at the Poly. I had ordered a cake for our dear friend Sue, who shared Bob's birthday. When the cake came, they also brought me a cupcake that had "Remembering Bob" written in frosting on the plate. Again tears flowed. Everyone decided we needed to have a group picture taken, so we had a photo shoot done at the Poly. Here I am with my friend Sue, her son and daughters and their children.









My daughter Kelly joined us for the last few days of the trip. The day we were leaving we decided to spend some time in the Magic Kingdom...what we ended up doing was getting a Mickey balloon in Bob's favorite color, purple, and we wrote messages on it, and carried it with us every where we went in the park...even on rides...it was kind of like having him with us. I love this picture, you can see my daughter Kelly in the reflection and she is crying.





Every single day since Bob has been gone has been really hard for me. I seeing a Grief Counselor, and I have lost 41 pounds from constant crying and not eating. My step children and their mother are trying to sue me for my home...so to say that I am stressed would be an understatement. I am taking things one day at a time but it sure isn't easy. Every minute of every day I miss him.


----------



## doconeill

OK, I admit it. I was teary eyed reading this.

Until that last paragraph. Now I'm furious. I can't believe they would do this.


----------



## Zuzu03

Lilo's Mom said:


> Thank you one and all for all of your kind words. It has been a very difficult time for me. The trip was hard, but I did have friends with me who were very understanding and supportive. We all paid tribute to Bob by wearing bottle cap buttons like Ellie's badge in the movie "Up"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically on what would have been Bob's 50th birthday the movie on the beach at Bay Lake Tower was "Up". It was almost like it was planned for him. We all got a good cry out of that.
> 
> The second day we were there our purple tote was delivered to our room. I completely fell apart, the tote was filled with all of Bob's favorite shirts and shorts. The Cast Members at Concierge were incredibly kind to me, as I stood at the desk and explained that I had just lost my husband...then I started bawling and telling them we had a wedding that was based on the idea of Ohana (family from Lilo and Stitch) and that this trip was meant to be his birthday celebration, but he didn't live to see it. Within minutes they had boxes for me to ship his things home, and his birthday was added to the birthday board in the gift shop. Later that night there was a delivery from "Stitch", they sent me a large stuffed Stitch, candy, a balloon, and a card in remembrance of Bob.
> 
> The next day we had Breakfast with Mickey and Friends at the Poly. I had ordered a cake for our dear friend Sue, who shared Bob's birthday. When the cake came, they also brought me a cupcake that had "Remembering Bob" written in frosting on the plate. Again tears flowed. Everyone decided we needed to have a group picture taken, so we had a photo shoot done at the Poly. Here I am with my friend Sue, her son and daughters and their children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter Kelly joined us for the last few days of the trip. The day we were leaving we decided to spend some time in the Magic Kingdom...what we ended up doing was getting a Mickey balloon in Bob's favorite color, purple, and we wrote messages on it, and carried it with us every where we went in the park...even on rides...it was kind of like having him with us. I love this picture, you can see my daughter Kelly in the reflection and she is crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single day since Bob has been gone has been really hard for me. I seeing a Grief Counselor, and I have lost 41 pounds from constant crying and not eating. My step children and their mother are trying to sue me for my home...so to say that I am stressed would be an understatement. I am taking things one day at a time but it sure isn't easy. Every minute of every day I miss him.



My heart really goes out to you and your family.  There really are no words to say to make you feel better.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Checkers

Thank you for updating us on your trip.  I, too, am teary eyed by your story and wish you comfort and peace.


----------



## Thumper_Man

DW ( Thumper_Man's Wife) and I are so sorry to hear about your loss.  Don't know how I missed this post. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and you family.  So glad to see you decided to take the trip anyways.  What wonderful tributes you gave him.   I'm sure he was smiling down from heaven. He will live on forever in your hearts.


----------



## quasar4legs

Thank you for sharing all these wonderful tributes to Bob, I had a little cry as I looked at the photos and read the details of your trip.

Sending you a Koala cuddle, you will be in my thoughts and don't forget we are here to listen if you feel like a chat.

Quasar


----------



## pixiefairy

Sending some


----------



## ICan'tWait




----------



## Tweevil

Sending blessings and white light for strength.  I am very sorry to hear of your loss but know you are not alone as he is with you every moment.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Thanks for the update again, Mom.  Really beautiful, and the folks at Disney sure did nice.  Thanks too for the new pictures.

Wishing you well in the headaches you are dealing with now. 's


----------



## MyMagicKingdom

Thanks for the updates, it gave me a nice little cry as well. Your trip seemed truly memorable and I'm so glad the cast members went out of their way to help honor Bob, I'm sure he was there loving every minute of it.  I sincerely hope you quickly and easily get through these new stresses that have presented themselves.


----------



## Jen0504




----------



## TruBlu

So sorry for your loss.  What a beautiful way to celebrate his life.


----------



## sTINKS

My sincerest condolences for you loss.  I love how you write of all the positiveness you shared.  Good for you for going on your trip and celebrating Bob!  I'm sure it was difficult, but it sounds like you managed to make it so memerable.

I think you are right when you say "one day at a time."  Grief is a roller coaster with many ups and downs.

Please take care of yourself, and know that people care about what you are going through.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun




----------



## acomasdiaz

Sending hugs and warm thoughts your way.


----------

